# New Rhom



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Just got him today.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice set up and cute little guy


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks, cant wait for a little growth!


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

Nice looking rhom! I just got mine about a week ago in the office but my fish seems a little more shy than yours. He hides all day and comes out to feed when no one is around.

Good luck with your new little fella and may he live a long and happy life under your care.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

He's looking good


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setup


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks everybody, hes already active and swimming all around the tank, there are 2 baby bumblebee cichlids in there that are still alive too









I got a new camera so i'll get some better photos this weekend. These were taken about 30min after getting into the tank.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Looks like you planned the layout for the tank lol. looks awesome though


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan25 said:


> Looks like you planned the layout for the tank lol. looks awesome though


Oh yeah I had a different layout when I was planning on getting snakeheads, but changed it around before I got the rhom. There is another hornwort in the middle and they have all grown atleast 4" since I took this pic and its lookin great!

Thanks!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

congrats he looks great


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

kinda looks like mine


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Good looking setup! Me gusta


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice little rhom and nice tank looks flawless!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks everybody!!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking fish and set up


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks inflade, ill post a vid shortly.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looking piranha you have there but I don't think it's a rhom.


----------

